# Allergic to Sunblock?



## eightthirty (May 29, 2006)

My son is allergic to sunblock and/or something in the sunblock. The only sunblock he has be able to use is Coppertone Water Babies. The spray nozzle on last year's bottle broke so I went to pick up a new one yesterday and we went to the pool and I sprayed it on him.

Today he has a rash all over his stomach and back. I don't know why he is ALL OF A SUDDEN allergic to the one sunscreen he could use. I'll have to take him to the doctor. Does anyone have any suggestions in the meantime?


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (May 29, 2006)

Dr. Brandt sunscreens are good for sensitive skin.


----------



## eightthirty (May 31, 2006)

Thanks. After much searching I went to Harry's and got Alba. Unfortunately, it looks like we'll still have to go see the doc, which I pretty much expected. OTC Allergy meds (topical and oral) aren't clearing it up. I'll let you know what the doc says.


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

eightthirty, i know that you could develop an allergy over time.

maybe this is what happened.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 1, 2006)

oh, i'm sorry! i honestly don't know...but ivette is correct about allergies developing overtime. i wonder what ingredient he is allergic to in sunscreen. they might have changed their formula/ingredients, but that's doubtful..i'm sorry i couldn't be of more help either. if it's irritating or itchy, some aloe vera or calamine lotion would help. hope the rash gets better too! tell us when you figure out what it was exactly.


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 1, 2006)

What are the active ingredients in the sunblock? Titaniam dioxide and other oxides tend to be inert. Chemicals like avobenzone, oxybenzone are more irritating and should be avoided if u have sensitive skin. They don't work well for me either. Don't forget to bring the bottle to the doctor





Whoa, this link says that the waterbabies are hypoallergenic BUT has avobenzone?





http://www.coppertone.com/detail_wb_50lotion.aspx


----------



## Kelly (Jun 1, 2006)

Baby Blanket sunscreen is one with Titanium Dioxide...less irritating. I know too that alot of children and/or baby sunscreens say to wash off after use. If my daughter doesn't bath later that same night after sunscreen, she'll get little small bumps, boardering on a slight rash type effect. Usually goes away soon enough though. We normally use Coppertone Kids or Coppertone Water Babies....and sometimes Baby Blanket. I myself has sensitive skin to certain sunscreens as well. The Coppertones will leave a slight hint of a rash or bumps if left on too long on my daughter...but haven't noticed it with the Baby Blanket...maybe check that sunscreen out.

Maybe slop some aloe vera on the areas that are rashed up. If you have the plant, that's best...other wise use an aloe gel which is highly concentrated with the aloe....alot of those gels have fillers and not much aloe.

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Thanks. After much searching I went to Harry's and got Alba. Unfortunately, it looks like we'll still have to go see the doc, which I pretty much expected. OTC Allergy meds (topical and oral) aren't clearing it up. I'll let you know what the doc says. Would love to hear the update or what the doc says. It sound like an allergy or suddenly sensitive to one of the ingrediants in the sunscreen, heck maybe both.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for your input! I read alot about certain ingredients. I think the problem may be easily solved by bathing it off. The kid hates to take baths. He hates the rash even more though. What Kelly has seen as far as the bumps are concerned sounds EXACTLY like what he experienced.

The doctor wasn't able to pinpoint the problem. She even gave him a strep test stating that a rash is sometimes associated. Ha! I'm sure that was for HMO purposes. They get paid more for illness. My son hasn't had strep since 2002.

At any rate, she recommended a sunscreen for sensitive skin which is available OTC called Varicream after we perform patch tests of the current sunscreens (Water Babies and Alba). It may have just been a case of prolonged use, although he does have sensitive skin. He can only wear Aveeno lotion. Coincidentally, Aveeno just came out with a line of Sunscreens. We might try that.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Saskiababy (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

This is my first post so bare with me if I can't get it to work properly.

I've had a sunscreen allergy all my life and I hated it, I mean the most important thing to use to keep your skin from aging or worse cancer and I got a rash where ever I put it. It did go away after I used them for a couple of weeks but still I hated the beginning of summer just because of the sunscreen issue. Anyway, I recently tried Dr. Brandt skincare since I was looking for something good , my skin was "funky" to say the least. Nothing from his line irretated or broke me out so I tried his sunscreen too and voila no more rash !!! I was so happy you can't even imagin, I use both, the one for the face and the seperate for the body. I hope your son will be better soon , I just hate seing our little ones suffer.


----------



## emalie165 (Jun 9, 2006)

ok was his rash red? if it was just small, white bumps, they may have been tiny (or maybe not tiny) pimples. check the bottle. did it say sunSCREEN or sunBLOCK? sunblock actually BLOCKS the sun (good for people who don't want a tan) but can cause pores to block. sunscreen CAN but usually won't if oil-free.


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2006)

if everything else doesnÂ´t work try La Roche Posay sunscreens (french pharmacy skincare line, widely available in european pharmacies). IÂ´m sure you can find some on ebay

they all contain thermal water, which is supposed to be hypo-allergenic and they have special ones for kids and/or sensitive skin. all the reviews IÂ´ve read on their sunscreens are really good.


----------



## jencapsim (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your son's sensitivity to sunblock. I once had a very bad reaction to a product containing oxybenzone. I looked it up and it's a pretty common irritant, and doesn't even provide a lot of protection. There are lots of products that do not contain this ingredient, so there are many options.

Good luck!




jen.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LittleRumor* *Whoa, this link says that the waterbabies are hypoallergenic BUT has avobenzone?*





http://www.coppertone.com/detail_wb_50lotion.aspx

Kinda contradictory, isn't it!
I'm sorry about Nick's allergies, Mel. Have you found anything that he can use yet? Did you ever get some calendula lotion? That stuff is great for rashes!


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 6, 2006)

I had a reaction to a sunblock a few days ago... it was garnier ambre solaire sensitive sunscreen spf 50 for the face!!! it was Â£11.00. My face felt like it was on fire! so I took it off straight away. I'm sticking to my tesco sensitive skin spf 25 it was only Â£2.50 and works great. x


----------



## juls91285 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am also allergic to sunscreen but it doesn't cause a rash, it makes my face feel like it's on fire. Really the only thing that irratates my skin is a moisturizer with sunscreen in it. I wonder why that is. So unfortunately I cannot use a facial moisturizer with sunscreen in it.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *juls91285* I am also allergic to sunscreen but it doesn't cause a rash, it makes my face feel like it's on fire. Really the only thing that irratates my skin is a moisturizer with sunscreen in it. I wonder why that is. So unfortunately I cannot use a facial moisturizer with sunscreen in it. Ditto! I can't hardley use anything on my face



x


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* My son is allergic to sunblock and/or something in the sunblock. The only sunblock he has be able to use is Coppertone Water Babies. The spray nozzle on last year's bottle broke so I went to pick up a new one yesterday and we went to the pool and I sprayed it on him. 
Today he has a rash all over his stomach and back. I don't know why he is ALL OF A SUDDEN allergic to the one sunscreen he could use. I'll have to take him to the doctor. Does anyone have any suggestions in the meantime?

you could try l'oreal ombrelle for kids. it is FANTASTIC! we use it for our daughters. you can choose from spf 30, spf 30 for sensitive skin or spf 45.
http://www.ombrelle.ca/en/index.html


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 7, 2006)

Yikes! I'm glad it all worked out. Aveeno is killer! I use their shaving gel ;0)

Also I was wondering if he might be allergic to the "Paba" in the sunscreen? Or is that what Alba was for?

Best of luck with the Aveeno!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 8, 2006)

Neutrogena has new ones out too that I like for sensitive skin. When those are used up I might try the Aveeno, but I really like neutrogena's so we will see.


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2006)

i would go to a dermatologist first and see what he/she has to say


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* you could try l'oreal ombrelle for kids. it is FANTASTIC! we use it for our daughters. you can choose from spf 30, spf 30 for sensitive skin or spf 45.
http://www.ombrelle.ca/en/index.html

Someone reccommended that to me. Thanks!
So far so good with the Alba Organics. No breakouts as of yet. His dad is using the Aveeno sunblock and that is working without incident as well.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow! I know there's something in Coppertone products that I'm allergic to. I don't end up with a rash, but I itch like crazy for 2-3 days!


----------



## simplyjude (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,

I myself am allergic to any sun screen with PABA. Look for a broad spectrum sunscreen that has Parsol 1789 (a chemical sunscreen) and zinc or titanium oxide (a physical sunscreen).

Also, in the last week the FDA approved Mexoryl for use in the US. This European sun screen is probably the most effective broad spectrum sunscreen available and people have had few allergic reations to it.

The term sunblock is not allowed to be used in any labeling of United States sunscreen products as no product can effectively block all of the sun's UVB and UVA rays.

Another way to prevent what we think are "allergic" reactions is to apply the sunscreen 20 to 30 minutes before any sun exposure to cleansed, dried skin. Do not use fragrance, other lotions or creams to achieve maximum effect from a sunscreen product.

SimplyJude


----------



## TinaBelle (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm an adult and I get breakouts (more like pimples than a rash), however I borrowed a little Hawaiian Tropics Baby Faces a few days a go and did not get amy reaction. I was wanting to try a "baby" formula, thinking it would be kinder to my skin than an adult formula. My daughter got an all over rash (about 25 years ago!) which she got over quickly but I know how guilty one can feel when they do something however well intentioned which causes discomfort to their child. I hope he's doing better.


----------



## kip143per (Jun 23, 2008)

hey,

my daughter is also allergic to sunblocks...any one that has fragrance in it...the one that i found to work the best with out a reaction is banana boat tear free spf 50. she had such a bad reaction the first time i used anything else, that she dugg her back open when she was sleeping that it looked like i used a belt on her back (let me tell you i was petrified that someone would think that)...i went and got the aveno oatmeal bath packets and it cleared up almost completely the next day.... needless to say i will never use a sunblock that has a fragrance additive!!!!! i felt so bad for her!!!!! and let me tell you about feeling helpless... i hope this helps you in your search!!!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 23, 2008)

this thread is two years old, i think by now she has found something. but thanks for your input



.


----------

